
1958 Lituya Bay megatsunami - rambunco
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1958_Lituya_Bay_megatsunami
======
nl
US Geological Survey done at the time, with photos and eyewitness accounts:
[http://pubs.usgs.gov/pp/0354c/report.pdf](http://pubs.usgs.gov/pp/0354c/report.pdf)

------
lifeisstillgood
It's seems it's not this event, but I remember watching a documentary about a
fishing boat (commercial) in an Alaskan lake, where they watched the rockfall
descend and cause a tsunami, which lifted their boat up, over the mountainside
and deposited it into a different lake on the other side of the mountain.

Even after decades had passed you could see the sheer terror and awe of how
they survived.

Edit: still cannot find the reference. But the Canary Islands are poised to
wipe out southern England - a sizeable chunk of the NE facing island is ready
to fall and would send a tsunami undimmed onto England / France.

~~~
imaginenore
No, you're talking about the Lituya Bay megatsunami. Howard Ulrich and his
son, Howard Jr. survived it just like you described.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Thanks folks - it was this :-)

As a side note this is my goto atheist argument. No way is it a miracle. If
God existed, He would look at catching a boat in a tsunami and chucking it
safely _over a mountain_ to another lake and say "nah that's a bit obvious"

